# Radiance hazer manual



## Lsly (Nov 16, 2013)

Radiance hazer manual? Everything on the web gives me a 404 error.

TY


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 16, 2013)

Try this http://www.schellscenic.com/downloads/radiance_manual.pdf
or this http://www.calstage.com/manuals/fog/radiancemanual.pdf

both are older versions of the manual, but probably contain what you need.


----------



## Lsly (Nov 17, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> Try this http://www.schellscenic.com/downloads/radiance_manual.pdf
> or this http://www.calstage.com/manuals/fog/radiancemanual.pdf
> 
> both are older versions of the manual, but probably contain what you need.



Thanks, just as I suspected no real info there. We had control then nothing in the second show. Hoping a hard reboot does it.


----------



## emac (Nov 17, 2013)

The radiance can be finiky with its dip switch settings at times. I have had issues where it won't go into manual mode (dipswitch settings 899) until I powers cycled it once or twice. 

The dipswitchs are also really prone to getting bumped. I would check those as well. 

I love the hazer though!


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 17, 2013)

I have the cleaning manual and the schematic, if you need either of those. What are the lights on the back doing?


----------



## jhochb (Nov 17, 2013)

Good Morning

try

http://www.ultratecfx.com/C-UFS/Radiance-Hazer.aspx


----------



## bishopthomas (Nov 18, 2013)

Good job, Jack. By the way, typing "Ultratec Radiance Hazer" into Google gets Jack's link as the very first result. I'm not sure what you were doing on "the web" to get nothing but 404 errors. Maybe you forgot to pay your internet bill.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 18, 2013)

bishopthomas said:


> Good job, Jack. By the way, typing "Ultratec Radiance Hazer" into Google gets Jack's link as the very first result. I'm not sure what you were doing on "the web" to get nothing but 404 errors. Maybe you forgot to pay your internet bill.



Their website was down when I checked their a few minutes after he posted.


----------



## aldenf (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Having issues with our Radiance Hazer. It's less than a year old and has maybe five weeks of use on it...

The LEDs will not light in stand-alone mode or DMX mode. DMX passes through fine.

Both fuses are fine. Switch lights. No internal wiring unterminated. Took it apart, cleaned and replaced gasket. Reassembled with no issues. Still nothing.

Anyone have any experience troubleshooting the Radiance? I have a concert the next two nights and sure could use it...

Thanks!

~Alden


----------

